

Facebook Bug Exposes Users’ Hidden E-mail Addresses - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/03/31/facebook-bug/

======
btipling
I think a common practice should be to push your code to a staging server that
uses production data once you think your code is ready for the wild. That way
you can have QA make a final pass to make sure you don't make embarrassing
mistakes and expose a user's private information.

~~~
iamwil
fb optimizes for dev speed. They're bound to make mistakes to keep their
agility.

------
sdh
Here Come the Spam Jets

